
AMD Radeon Navi 20 Could Pack 5,120 Cores, 24GB of HBM2 - jonbaer
https://www.extremetech.com/gaming/306569-amd-radeon-navi-20-could-pack-5120-cores-24gb-of-hbm2-report
======
asparagui
* [https://news.skhynix.com/official_statement_recent_media_rep...](https://news.skhynix.com/official_statement_recent_media_reports_regarding_sk_hynixs_hbm2e_and_amds_next-gen_gpu_are_misleading/)

------
_Wintermute
My only hope is that this will benefit me indirectly by making nvidia reduce
their absurd prices, because I can't imagine buying one unless all the
software that relies on CUDA can run almost as well with ROCm.

~~~
vVv111y
It all boils down to this. Their hardware has always been great. They need to
get the software support; this should be their primary goal.

